# what would you do



## Vovin (Oct 9, 2008)

If all of a sudden financial chaos erupted due to a financial meltdown, what are some of the first things you would acquire in order to prepare yourself before the population buys up everything useful?


----------



## akira (Oct 9, 2008)

Go to the local recycling center and get a bunch of used plastic containers then go home and fill them all with water before the water goes out


----------



## THEA (Oct 9, 2008)

Food, water, clothing, and shelter would be what I would acquire first.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

Let's not forget weapons AND plenty of ammunition. Remember, if you have the necessities which others lack in an emergency, they may come after you to get what you have. It is pointless to HAVE the necessities unless you can also DEFEND what you have. Sorry to be blunt with my first post, but this is a reality.


----------



## Nadine (Oct 9, 2008)

RossA said:


> L It is pointless to HAVE the necessities unless you can also DEFEND what you have.


True true.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Stock tanks, food isn't as much of a problem as water. Pop one into your garage, outside, anywhere. I'd also have a serious sit-down with my doctor about getting a lot of prescriptions written and filled (cash of course, not insurance) do you really want your child to die of a treatable infection because the hospitals are going to be SWAMPED. Vitamins of course. And a ton of paper products.


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

THEA said:


> Food, water, clothing, and shelter would be what I would acquire first.


I'm not flaming just trying maybe to point something out. If getting those things were so easy to do when a "meltdown" took place there really would be no problem with a "meltdown". You would want those things already in place BEFORE "any disaster" took place. Nothing wrong with a stockpile of food/water, meds, butt wipe ect, ect.


----------



## Ineffable Aces (Oct 9, 2008)

You can't have enough of ANYthing. Canned goods, more water than you can think to move, Alcohol, toilet paper, Gasoline, guns and ammo...LOTS.


----------



## bittersweetsymphony (Oct 10, 2008)

Paper products for what?


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

*Uh - paper products...*

There you are, in the smallest room in the house, and you reach for the roll that should always be full...

Have enough water to make a good job of washing dishes? Paper plates, cups are burnable after use.

THOSE paper products.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Assuming you have already stocked food and water (and if you haven't, shame on you), I would suggest buying booze, smokes, tampons, soap, toilet paper...that sort of thing. You can barter with these things.

I recommend against trading ammunition as it could be used against you. However, I do recommend stocking up on ammo.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Firewood. Worse case is you loose electricity and you will need fuel.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

a small kerosene heater can run a LOT cheaper than firewood, more efficient too. I estimate I COULD heat my house above 55 degrees throughout our winter with only 60 gals of it. I live in Colorodo. At about 4.50 gallon thats under 300 bucks - which is what it costs for about two cords of pine hereabouts. Which MIGHT last a month.


----------



## infidel (Oct 13, 2008)

You could always just buy a chainsaw? Or an axe to get firewood with?


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

infidel said:


> You could always just buy a chainsaw? Or an axe to get firewood with?


I'm noticing people are having a problem with the "concept" of the thread. A financial meltdown there's no gas/oil for chainsaws, there's no chainsaws in the store because there are no stores. If gas is being sold its at "todays market" $30.00G and you have chits that only allow you 10G a month *Usa in the 70's*. You MUST have these things BEFORE a meltdown hits. You need things that don't use gas/oil, electricity. Think caveman not Prada/Gucci or Sears/Supermarket.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

And I'm noticing, B_E, that you have a problem with the concept too. The thread started with "...what are some of the first things you would acquire in order to prepare yourself before the population buys up everything useful?"

I know you wanted to make your own little point, but you missed the point.


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

ldmaster said:


> And I'm noticing, B_E, that you have a problem with the concept too. The thread started with "...what are some of the first things you would acquire in order to prepare yourself before the population buys up everything useful?"
> 
> I know you wanted to make your own little point, but you missed the point.


Ok I'll buy that I should have said "problem with the concept of meltdown" rather than "thread". Understand though my confusion there's nothing to buy AFTER a meltdown, hence a "meltdown". Metaphorically its like asking what would you buy to save your life after you die".


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

Everyone should have at least 6 months of food and water on hand in case of any disaster. Waiting until after something happens is not an option. I would get as much TP and other necessity's that make life a little easier.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it better to stock the resources you can find directly in nature or merely to have the tools necessary to?


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

nine said:


> Is it better to stock the resources you can find directly in nature or merely to have the tools necessary to?


I would say stock both.


----------



## litlrooh (Oct 17, 2008)

Freedom said:


> Everyone should have at least 6 months of food and water on hand in case of any disaster. Waiting until after something happens is not an option. I would get as much TP and other necessity's that make life a little easier.


Who needs toilet paper? Just cut up some towels into small pieces, use, and re-use. We already do that here to some extent!

And in answer to the question about water, I live right next to a river, so I think with a filter, we'll be just fine.


----------



## litlrooh (Oct 17, 2008)

bkt said:


> Assuming you have already stocked food and water (and if you haven't, shame on you), I would suggest buying booze, smokes, tampons, soap, toilet paper...that sort of thing. You can barter with these things.


If you are planning to use these things for bartering, thats one thing. But if you haven't thought about alternatives to these items for yourself, start thinking about it. There are alternatives for every single one mentioned.

For example: make your own shine, make your own smokes, grow your own tobacco, use a keeper/diva cup or cloth tampons.pads instead of disposables, use cloth instead of toilet paper, wash and re-use.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

litlrooh said:


> Who needs toilet paper? Just cut up some towels into small pieces, use, and re-use. We already do that here to some extent!
> 
> And in answer to the question about water, I live right next to a river, so I think with a filter, we'll be just fine.


Oh trust me I'm a true surviver and I am prepared to use my hand if necessary. As for river water you better have a good filter that will filter out chemicals to.


----------



## litlrooh (Oct 17, 2008)

Freedom said:


> Oh trust me I'm a true surviver and I am prepared to use my hand if necessary. As for river water you better have a good filter that will filter out chemicals to.


Well now, as a matter of fact I do!! Believe me, I wouldn't *touch* that water without one!!

Also bought myself a grain mill that has other attatchments I can get later down the road.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

It sounds like your well on your way to being prepared.


----------

